

What's the deal with Facebook charging for posts? - SolarUpNote
http://futureastronauts.co.uk/2012/06/facebook-charging-pages-for-posts/
At our small-market media company (volumeone.org), we noticed that Facebook has started charging $30 per post in order to reach all of our 6,600 fans. We can't find much of an explanation for this (or if there's any way to get around it). What's goin' on here?
======
josephagoss
I'm not sure about this. Moving away from being mostly reliant on
advertisements is where they want to be, but they need to be careful. If they
annoy too many high profile people, the people that are hurt by these charges
will be vocal and lots of people will listen.

I think they need to use the money they have right now, from the IPO, to
expand their business in a novel way. Perhaps milking the current system is
not a good way to go.

